# Hello V.I.Control Forum



## Arksun (May 26, 2014)

Hi one and all, literally just joined.

Firstly I just wanted to thank Frederick for helping me with some registration issues I was having, your swift response was most appreciated.

What can I say about myself, well my real name is Laurence Rapaccioli, I've been a professional synth sound designer for 15 odd years now, released a fair few trance & progressive singles along the way under the artist names Arksun and Luminary.

More recently I've just started getting into production music and was blessed with the opportunity through a wonderful stroke of luck to start getting my music onto an excellent library. This is all still very new area for me so I feel like I have a tremendous amount to learn still and look forward to picking up a few tips right here on this very forum.


----------



## Frederick Russ (May 26, 2014)

Welcome, Laurence. Enjoy the forum.


----------



## Arksun (May 26, 2014)

Thank you!


----------



## paulmatthew (May 26, 2014)

Welcome to Vi Control Laurence. I'm Paul Matthew from Milwaukee, WI and I'm already familiar with and have bought a few of your Trance and Progressive releases over the years , particularly under the guise of Luminary . Good stuff from a few years back. 

Are you starting to get into scoring now vs electronic production or a little of both at this point? Either way , you'll find this forum is a wealth of valuable information for anyone from beginners to advanced composers/producers . Glad to see you on board here.


----------



## Arksun (May 26, 2014)

Thanks Paul.

Perhaps one day I might get into actual scoring but I feel like I'm some way off from that. I have huge admiration for those that do score directly for tv and film, especially given the kind of pressure they can work under. 

For now I'm just dipping my toe into the world of production library music and learning as I go along. This forum does seem particuarly well suited towards library/tv/film composers which is why I've decided to join here.


----------



## TheUnfinished (May 27, 2014)

Good to see you hear Laurence!


----------



## Resoded (May 27, 2014)

Welcome to the forum!


----------

